# Arrhythmia and exercise.



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey!

So I just found out recently that I had arrhythmia. It did not come as a shock, because I knew that something had to be happening because my recovery time when I had P.E class was way to long. Also, my heart sometimes pounds really hard, which can also be due to anxiety (which I do have a lot of). 
At first I dismissed it as being anxiety's fault, as when I was doing exercise I was afraid that my heart would beat so fast that it could explode (It's dumb, I'm aware, but anxiety) but then I got worried. Along with my parents, we decided we should check it. We did a bunch of exams (one I had to run as strings were attached to me, I had a little thing track my heart for 24h, etc) and somehow everything was ok. I again dismissed it as anxiety but it kept happening so instead my dad decided to take my results to his cardiologist and, lo and behold, she saw something wrong with my heart. We decided to track my heart again for 24h, and on those 24h I had P.E class and she said that my heart was beating faster than normal. She said that it is a vein that is smaller and makes my heart go faster, however it should go away with time since my heart will expand while I grow.

Still, it bothers me so much that I now have to stop for every goddamn class because my heart's beating so fast. I feel really bad every class, and I'm tired of having to stop. Does anyone have any tips for this? I really need help.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> When I gave up caffiene entirely in 2010, my resting heart rate dropped from 100bpm to 75bpm & has remained there ever since. I have Dysautonomia (malfunctioning nervous system), & that combined with the caffiene was messing with my heart beat as well as a whole host of other things.


Hm, I don't drink a whole lot of coffee, maybe a couple times a week (if that at all), but thanks anyway.


----------

